# 2012 VW Fender amp pinout



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anybody happen to have access to a diagram of the pin assignments?

I'm going to install the ms-8 in its place. The power, audio out, and audio in are all pre-wired right there.

Here's what the harness should look like....

FSI wired for below-seat amp? - Page 2


thanks!


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Ive asked the same question everywhere and got no response. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Funny 

Well I'm home now. I've found a few people who have acquired the diagram but they never posted it! Just kept it for themselves ;P

Oh well. I thought I'd see how well the ms-8 tunes the factory setup before I install anything else


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I thought about doing that too. Did you get a copy you can post? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Give me some time ill get it for you.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok no problem thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7531107/GLI Fender.pdf


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

itsmyturn said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7531107/GLI Fender.pdf


The absolute MOST helpful/confusing thing I've seen in a while 

I'm going to have to sit down and recreate the picture so my mind can "see" it better!

You have NO IDEA how happy I am right now 

THanks!!!


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

No problem. I have access to other stuff as well.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah no kidding its confusing

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Well let me know if you need any assistance deciphering it.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

You're pretty great!! Came through in a HUGE way. Is it ok if I repost the document for others on VW forums?


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

I800C0LLECT said:


> You're pretty great!! Came through in a HUGE way. Is it ok if I repost the document for others on VW forums?


I would prefer if you could host it yourself rather than link to it. I may change the link only because I don't want it up too long if you catch my drift.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

No one is going to come after you for hosting it, sheesh.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> No one is going to come after you for hosting it, sheesh.


When you work for a ... Rhymes with wheeler whip. Just keeping safe. Don't know if logins and such are traced. Germans like to keep the truth locked up. I know because to get detailed info for repair, we have to call for help just to get it.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Don't sweat it. Dealer techs post up pinouts on Vortex all the time. Hell, some of them distribute software updates. I got one for my RCD-510 there. Sometimes they'll post pages directly from tech manuals. You're safe.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

So I just sat down to look through this diagram. If I'm reading this right then it doesn't explain the 2012 Fender Audio option.

We have tweeter/mid components in the front and back. So it's a two way in the front and rear with a sub.

This diagram describes a 3-way in the front and 10 channels total. Is that for a Dynaudio setup in the Jetta Sportwagen? I know those have a 3-way in the door.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

It's for a GLI jetta. What year sportwagen. I can get it for you.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I800C0LLECT said:


> So I just sat down to look through this diagram. If I'm reading this right then it doesn't explain the 2012 Fender Audio option.
> 
> We have tweeter/mid components in the front and back. So it's a two way in the front and rear with a sub.
> 
> This diagram describes a 3-way in the front and 10 channels total. Is that for a Dynaudio setup in the Jetta Sportwagen? I know those have a 3-way in the door.


yeah i just looked at it too. it shows a three way up front and only bass and subs in the rear.

i do know for a fact that the front in my gli has dual coil mid-bass in the doors. so now I'm really confused.

but it does show the midbass and midrange as one connector so it may be feeding both those signals to the front midbass. if thats true that means the rear doors are just recieving a full range signal with a cap on the tweeters.
but who knows lol.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

If you guys PM me your vin then I can get you a more specific diagram.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

itsmyturn said:


> If you guys PM me your vin then I can get you a more specific diagram.


sent!

I'm kind of jealous now though...I want the 3-way factory setup the GLI and sportwagen have. ;P


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

What 3 way I got a gli and all I have is a 2 way up front tweets in the a pillars and dual coil midbass in the doors

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

fast94tracer said:


> What 3 way I got a gli and all I have is a 2 way up front tweets in the a pillars and dual coil midbass in the doors
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


Hrmmm. yeah, when Patrick Bateman made a thread about a 3-way in a Jetta he test drove I was scratching my head too. Maybe it's the sportwagen only?


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok guys, I looked up both of your VINs and the diagrams are exactly the same as the link I provided. That means the germans are withholding info again or...

1800COLLECT, you are correct. The front midbass is a dual voice coil design. So is the sub.

fast94tracer, all Fender systems are 2 way front and rear.

So my understanding is the diagram is wrong or is for a 10 speaker setup not available in the states. All four tweeters are listed as 2 ohm. Impedance is not listed for the mids. 

Sorry guys. the only way to figure out the wiring is to trace the color wiring, speaker to amp. If I can be of more assistance just let me know. There are two options for amps though. You need to count the number of terminals on the connector. I don't have a Fender in my GLI so I can't check. If it helps, my GLI has a 2 way up front and only mids in the rear, even though all information says it should be 2 way front and rear. I feel ripped off.

1800COLLECT, you have 2 campaigns for you TDI.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Well maybe I can take a pic

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

itsmyturn said:


> Ok guys, I looked up both of your VINs and the diagrams are exactly the same as the link I provided. That means the germans are withholding info again or...
> 
> *1800COLLECT, you are correct. The front midbass is a dual voice coil design. So is the sub.*
> 
> ...



Forgot where I mentioned that but that was my thought process for a 10 channel amp when there's only 9 speakers total. My presumption is that the mid/tweet in the rear were not upgraded for "fender audio". Only the front mid and tweet were. Therefore, mid and tweet in the rear probably run off a single channel.

Does this help?...

16 pins on the left(inputs I presume) and 22 pins on the right.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Why don't you look at the wiring colors at the speakers or pull a door panel and look? Those wires should be the same as the outputs at the amp.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Hrmm. Good point. The truth is I haven't had much time to fool with it since I got home from deployment. Because this is proving to be difficult I think I'm going to toss the idea of reviewing the MS-8 before/after.

It's easier to just toss in my phd speakers with the ms8 and forget about the rest


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

What series of phd are you going with? Im going af and studio mini

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I have the phd fb6.1 pro kit.

I'm not a fan of diminishing returns. I have some hearing damage too or else I might have gone for the higher end. Funny that we've been making the same purchases


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Im sure amps will be different

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't have any updates...because I haven't done anything with the vehicle :/

Anyways, found an article about the Jetta Fender Audio. Apparently, the RTA has shown that there is significant EQ curve added to the signal leaving the factory amplifier. But the signal feeding the amplifier was measured flat!

I have no idea if it was an RCD-510 or RNS-315.


http://srqcustoms.com/2013-volkswagen-jetta-audio-system-pt-1

http://srqcustoms.com/2013-volkswagen-jetta-audio-system-pt-2/


----------



## Eddielaird88 (9 mo ago)

slowride said:


> If you guys PM me your vin then I can get you a more specific diagram.


Any chance you still have that wiring diagram for the fender amp. I need help with my 12 Jetta with fender system.


----------

